# MadsDeere “my fleet”



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi guys,

New to the forum and here is some picture of my “fleet” :smile2:

1995 John Deere TRS 26
1995 John Deere TRS 27


----------



## SHVLHEAD (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice MadsDeere...welcome to the forum


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome. too bad you don't live closer to Denver, I'd probably give you my TRS-32 for free. And maybe in another year or two I might have another TRS-27 or two to sell if my church is able to afford to replace them soon.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice team! Love the JD colors. I'm assuming that these are 26 and 27 inch machines and have to wonder why JD would produce two nearly identically sized machines in the same year? The auger on the 27 does look bigger though...


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

You could probably rearrange them a bit and add a cushion and make foot stools out of them for summer :grin:


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

SHVLHEAD said:


> Very nice MadsDeere...welcome to the forum


Thanks man :smile2:



GoBlowSnow said:


> Welcome. too bad you don't live closer to Denver, I'd probably give you my TRS-32 for free. And maybe in another year or two I might have another TRS-27 or two to sell if my church is able to afford to replace them soon.


Thanks man :smile2: what for free? :surprise: not happy about it? :sad2: to bad I’m so far away :sad2: do you have other JD’s? :smile2:



SnowH8ter said:


> Nice team! Love the JD colors. I'm assuming that these are 26 and 27 inch machines and have to wonder why JD would produce two nearly identically sized machines in the same year? The auger on the 27 does look bigger though...


So agree :smile2: I will put them side by side and take a picture! Think I read some where the TRS 27 and 32 have the same auger same with the 26 and 24... maybe someone else has the right answer?



skutflut said:


> You could probably rearrange them a bit and add a cushion and make foot stools out of them for summer :grin:


Haha :grin: what a great idea :smile2: great summer furniture :grin:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I love the classic JD and Ariens built JDs.. just not a fan of the Murray built units. I got my TRS1032 a few years back for a steal ($200) when we were in immediate need of a machine at one of my church buildings to replace a TRS-27 imploded (Auger- the Engine was still good and I sold that for some nice $$$)


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I love the classic JD and Ariens built JDs.. just not a fan of the Murray built units. I got my TRS1032 a few years back for a steal ($200) when we were in immediate need of a machine at one of my church buildings to replace a TRS-27 imploded (Auger- the Engine was still good and I sold that for some nice $$$)


Classic JDs are never wrong :smile2: oh I see... that’s too bad :sad2: I just picked up the TRS27 4-5 weeks ago and have not try it yet.. but my TRS26 has start to cut its self off when getting warm, don’t know what’s the reason yet. Do you know what Tecumseh model the engine is? :smile2:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

MadsDeere said:


> Classic JDs are never wrong :smile2: oh I see... that’s too bad :sad2: I just picked up the TRS27 4-5 weeks ago and have not try it yet.. but my TRS26 has start to cut its self off when getting warm, don’t know what’s the reason yet. Do you know what Tecumseh model the engine is? :smile2:


Probably HSK 80? 
It will show model number right on the top, I believe.


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

micah68kj said:


> Probably HSK 80?
> It will show model number right on the top, I believe.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nEyiu_KfaQs


Thanks for the help :smile2: 

HMSK80 155418S says the label on it :smile2:


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

Here are some pictures of them :grin:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the JD mowers though! Those back in the 90s were awesome.


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I'm a big fan of the JD mowers though! Those back in the 90s were awesome.


Me as well! Just picked up my dad’s old JD 14SE mower that I’m maybe going to restore.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

MadsDeere said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to the forum and here is some picture of my “fleet” :smile2:
> 
> ...


very nice. when can i come over and sit in those comfortable sofas and drink some beer?


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> very nice. when can i come over and sit in those comfortable sofas and drink some beer?


Anytime bud! :grin: Dilly Dilly! :smile2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

MadsDeere said:


> Anytime bud! :grin: Dilly Dilly! :smile2:


i don't drink that kaka.

Corona or nothing..........kidding. if it's cold i will drink.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> Corona or nothing..........kidding. if it's cold i will drink.



I think the phase is " I never met a beer I didn't like".


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Wife wanted to go to Wally world today. Man that place has gone downhill since Sam died. ya , we go because of the prices but they sure don't care too much about the customer anymore. Place was hot as heck . Only two cashiers with lines of people , restocking about half the store now during the day instead of the graveyard shift.

no more greeter? plus now they check your cart and receipt when leaving store. ( too many shoplifters they told me ). also not open 24 hours anymore because of said shoplifters. I used to love going at 4 a.m. and mostly had the store to myself.

ya, i know 1st world problems.

rant over


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

Little update guys:

I just got my hands on a John Deere TRS32 and now it’s more like a collection :devil:
Funny thing is we have not seen any snow yet...


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

Update 

First day of snow this season :smile2: not that much but a nice morning to fire up the TRS26 for a spin :grin: 
Happy new year to all :smile2:


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Very nice Blowers..Big fan of John Deere tractors.


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

penna stogey said:


> Very nice Blowers..Big fan of John Deere tractors.


Thanks a lot :smile2: Yeah John Deere tractors are the best :wink2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You're catching up to me except yours are in much nicer shape then mine. :crying:
I keep thinking I'm going to get around to getting some fresh paint on them but ....
2 - JD, JD 1032's, 1 - JD 826 snowblowers & 1 - 160 and a 185 riding mowers. 

.


----------



## MadsDeere (Mar 4, 2019)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You're catching up to me except yours are in much nicer shape then mine. :crying:
> I keep thinking I'm going to get around to getting some fresh paint on them but ....
> 2 - JD, JD 1032's, 1 - JD 826 snowblowers & 1 - 160 and a 185 riding mowers.
> 
> .


Thanks :smile2: well in my region for the last decade the snow has gone by the day it comes... so the blower runs on low operating hours... 
You have a great collection your self I see :grin: I bought a X140 riding mower late this fall but not sure if I going to keep it.. my LT133 is in a much better shape


----------

